# 14 now 15!!! 1 had a baby! mini donkeys joining our family soon



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

We traded some of our full size horses for a herd of Donkeys. 1 Jack, 10 jennies and 4 5 babies. I haven't met them in person yet, just have pictures. They are delivering them next week. Being new to donkeys, you are going to be getting all kinds of questions from me. I have no doubt I will love them, I am as excited to be getting them as I am sad to see my big ones leave. At least they are going together to 360 acres...so I am sure I will miss them more than they will miss me. I will still have my old QH, I assume the same goes for the little donkeys as with the mini horses...not to be pastured with big horses. I have been doing some research and I saw somewhere where they could be in the same pasture..because the donks would keep to themselves. Always feel better safe than sorry...but ole Duke (QH) is going to be lonely. Waiting for the right person to come along for him.....and then I will cry for a week.

Back to the donkeys lol.......anything I should know b4 they get here...that is different from a mini horse? Are they going to scare the gbeebies out my little horses? OH!

I was going to put them out in my big pasture 15 acres, once they are settled in. Are they like the larger donks and will run off dogs and coyotes...that pasture cannot see all of it and worry about their safety.

I assume you feed them the same as the mini horses? Yep I think that was a question.

I can't wait to hear a HEE HAW! Just hope my mini herd doesn't freak the 1st time they hear it.

Any advice to prepare me for the little ones would be greatly appreciated!

*Edited to say- I havent been able to get my little donkeys yet because of the rain---but they said one of the jennys foaled- whoo hoo--sorry I missed it, but probably better she had it b4 being moved




I just don't think I can stand it any longer...I would go get them but I don't think 15 donks will fit in my trailer



*


----------



## tifflunn

I was just sitting here laughing to myself- I can't imagine going from one of my "Hersheys" to 14- they would keep me running








Congratulations on your soon to be expanded herd. I don't have any advice- just wanted to say congrats!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

tifflunn said:


> I was just sitting here laughing to myself- I can't imagine going from one of my "Hersheys" to 14- they would keep me running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your soon to be expanded herd. I don't have any advice- just wanted to say congrats!



Thank you. Yep....I already spend most my time outside which I love! I am trading 6 full size horses, so I am more than doubling my herd...but at least I will not be living with the constant worry of one of my mini's getting in with the full size horses. The breeding stock I am trading are very protective of their pasture. With 25 minis already, I will really be complaining about having to come in and fix dinner.

I could sell some of them and probably will the babies, but the people that have them now have only had them a couple of months and here they go moving again. I really don't want to have to do that to them again. So, I am going to do my best to make it a good home for them. They are a little timid, I can't wait to start making friends with them! That's a lot of personalities to get to know



I can tell you I never get bored around here!

This is a very quiet forum....guess everyone is out playing with their donkey's!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Hi nancy, WELCOME to our end of the forums. WOW~~ your really expanding your herd



You'll find out that donkeys are SOOOOOooooo differant then horses, mainly in there personalities. I have 36 mini horses plus the donkeys and there is a day and night differance in them. Donkeys have a personality all there own, they are so lovable. Not saying that the horses aren't, but donkey show it so much better. There care is basically the same for shots and worming. Feed is differant..donkeys DO NOT need garin unless there is a reason to feed it, and then only a very little. Anything with alot of protein in it and fed to a donk regularly...they will end up with a crest on there neck. They do great on a nice grassy hay. If you have any special questions ...just ask away, we have some seasoned donkey owners on here who will try to help you. Cant wait to see pics of your new herd. BTY~~ if I came home with 10 jennys my Casper would think he died and went to heaven.



He would be a very VERY happy jack!






Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom

Wow, you sure are in for some fun!!ENJOY!!

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Thank you Corinne for the advice about the feed, because you could bet I would be out there trying to win them over with feed





Cheryl you can bet I will be on here telling you'll all about it! And the pictures, I will have so many I am sure I will get my post moved LOL

I am getting so anxious, I feel like a kid! Mini's really do help keep you young (at heart anyway



)


----------



## Bozley

Congratulations! I no longer have donkeys but I do miss them terribly. I agree they are much more affectionate but also guarded and very timid at first. It takes time for them to warm up to you but once they do they will be your friend forever. I also agree about the grain. I did give mine just a little because I gave my minis some and I felt guilty. But most people say don't give it including the breeder I got mine from. One thing I did notice is they play much rougher than a horse. They really tackle each other, bite each others legs etc. At first it bothered me seeing them so physical but that is just how they play and you get use to it. The one thing you will love is their brah! Definitely no sleeping in in the morning. They will make sure loud and clear that you hear them. They get their feet trimmed differently than a horse but your farrier will probably know that. Oh, and they truly are stubborn. Especially about being led. They plant their feet and just lean back with all their weight. But you will love them to death. They really do pull at your heart strings and you will fall in love with those gentle brown eyes and those big ears in no time.


----------



## minie812

WOW...talk about a BIG expansion. I wish I could be the fly on the wall for when they arrive. You will have a blast with them. We only have on (Donkey-Donk) but she is such a silly girl.


----------



## h2t99

Congratulations!! You will love them so much!! Instead of grain I use apples and carrots to get new ones friendly!! I have used grain to get rescue's friendly but only a handful and then changed them to apples and carrots!! Keep visiting with them and in no time they will be so friendly they will be pushing for your attention!!

Heidi


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Bozley said:


> Congratulations! I no longer have donkeys but I do miss them terribly. I agree they are much more affectionate but also guarded and very timid at first. It takes time for them to warm up to you but once they do they will be your friend forever. I also agree about the grain. I did give mine just a little because I gave my minis some and I felt guilty. But most people say don't give it including the breeder I got mine from. One thing I did notice is they play much rougher than a horse. They really tackle each other, bite each others legs etc. At first it bothered me seeing them so physical but that is just how they play and you get use to it. The one thing you will love is their brah! Definitely no sleeping in in the morning. They will make sure loud and clear that you hear them. They get their feet trimmed differently than a horse but your farrier will probably know that. Oh, and they truly are stubborn. Especially about being led. They plant their feet and just lean back with all their weight. But you will love them to death. They really do pull at your heart strings and you will fall in love with those gentle brown eyes and those big ears in no time.


Now that is something I didn't know, (ha! I don't know anything) but I sure didn't know that about their feet being trimmed different. I usually trim my mini's myself and have Dawn (farrier) check them ever so often to make sure I am doing them ok. Oh my I can just hear Dawn now, when I tell her I have 14 donkey for her to look at





And yes I am so quilty of feeding everybody, even the ones that are on a diet, I go to trouble to but them in a stall and give them just a smidgens, so they think they are getting to eat with everyone else. Told my vet I am not good at tough love...never have been you can ask my kids.





I you listen real close you might hear me in Kansas (if the wind is out of the south) the first time one brays....whooo hoo can't wait!


----------



## Marnie

WOW! I can't even imagine the fun you'll be having, they are just great little animals to have around. I wish I could be their to see them come in and your joy, have fun with them.


----------



## RJRMINIS

One thing I think you should know is JACKS are TOTALLY different than miniature studs......some are real well mannered and others can be nasty at breeding time. You will notice when they breed how the jennys kick and that is actually a "turn on" so to speak for the jack. In horses, the mare kicks and we know they are not ready, in donkeys, it is not the same, my jennys will smack their mouths like a foal does, when they are in heat, and back up to the jack and kick him....because they want to be bred...and are in heat.

Some jacks can get really rough breeding, biting the neck, which is expected to an extent, but some of them push things way to far, and need a breeding muzzle...I think breeding miniature horses is 10X easier than the donkeys. Jennys also usually carry their foals for 12 months, but can go as early as 11 or as long as 13 months.

hmmmmm what else.......oh yes, trimming the donkeys is different than horses....and I think the donkeys are more touchy with hooves than the horses, so working with them especially if they are not used to it to get them to let you trim them can be a challenge.....Donkeys are VERY strong, and when they don't want to do something or don't feel comfortable, then it takes alot of work to teach them that it is ok.

As for feeding grain, not they do not need it, but tell that to my donkeys........lol



I try to just give them a little bit for a treat, or when they have foals....if your donkey starts to develop the crest on the neck it is really hard to get that to go down.....so if you feel the crest on the neck getting thick, then they are getting to much fat....and you need to ease up on the feed.(EASIER SAID THEN DONE) OH and get ready for the BRAYING!!!!!!!!!!!!

A Bray is so loud I think it can be heard 7 miles away....haha It is definatley something to get used too!! We love it, but I am sure adding that many it could get a bit noisy...haha And when one starts braying it usually starts a chain reaction around here! Now for Baby donkeys, well I think they are born wanting love and attention, I have never had a baby donkey not want to come to me......they are something else....





Have fun in your new venture.......oh and also there is a book on miniature donkeys, I will try to find the link for it, but it is a good book to have, it also has the break down if you vet has to draw blood, because the blood chemistry of a donkey and a horse are different and it shows what is normal on a donkey in that book........because what is normal for a horse is not on a donkey.

Edited to add the link for the book:

http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/donkbook.htm


----------



## crackerjackjack

Welcome, you will just love them. Can't imagine getting 14 all at once. My two keep me really busy. They are the best little animals.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Thanks everyone...just update. Still no donkey family, they where going to bring them yesterday and it rained ALL day. Today we have light rain, I live on a hill and the pasture is down the hill so looks like it may be a few days. If it was just getting the donks I would say bring em on, and we will just herd them down to their pasture, but they are picking up some/most/all but one of my full size horses



and they are way down the hill...the bottom of the hill.

I refuse to complain, so thankful for the rain. I wanna hear a bray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady

Congratulations and salutations! Your life is about to get so much richer! And a new baby, too! I am envious.







Witts Mini Horse Ranch said:


> I wanna hear a bray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, you will, believe me! You will!! Consider this your first lesson in donkey ownership - being patient. Patience is the key to getting along with longears.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

Congratulations, and WOW, what a herd!! Sounds like a lot of work but fun too. In my humble opinion, a bray is one of the sweetest sounds on earth



Keep us posted... can't wait to hear how it all goes!!


----------

